

Rockerbox - Your machine-learning personal shopping assistant - rjjacobson
http://getrockerbox.com/
Check out Rockerbox! Rockerbox learns your unique tastes and guides you to what you'll actually want. Shopping used to be hard...until Rockerbox.
======
moggie
Just a nitpick:

"Stop struggling to find products and let Rockerbox give you hand."

You're missing an "a" between "you" and "hand."

~~~
rjjacobson
Thanks! Fixed.

------
thelarry
hopefully this will be a bit more personalized, sometimes amazon takes to
heart those stupid links i click and thinks I like shirts with wolves...

~~~
rjjacobson
Exactly. We're trying to _actually_ learn what you'll like and showing you
only those products. Not just a "Customers Who Bought This Item Also
Bought..."

------
rogerclark
why is it called rockerbox? what does that name have to do with shopping?

~~~
rjjacobson
Rocker boxes used to be used by gold miners to separate gold from sand /
gravel. We're trying to do the same for products - helping you find the
"golden" product that is best for you.

Somewhat of a stretch...but it works.

~~~
rogerclark
i had no idea what a rocker box was (and i would guess most people would be in
the same boat). it sounds like it has something to do with music.

------
nobodysfool
So, this just gives me ads?

~~~
rjjacobson
Nope. You swipe through products, liking or disliking each one. We learn what
sort of things you like and guide you to the right ones. We want to help you
browse for products.

